# Crocodile stitch dishcloth



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally I would like to use it in the shower, so I guess I have to make 2 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/12/22/356-crocodile-scrub-n-wipe-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/ :XD:


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the use of that stitch-clever.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it is a good way to see if we like doing it too  Then on to the purse, right???? I have directions for this and many other stitches in "Add your own stitch of the day" here on kp


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like you're on a roll making dish/washcloths. LOL Way to go!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have not made this one!!!!!


virginia42 said:


> Looks like you're on a roll making dish/washcloths. LOL Way to go!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Personally I would like to use it in the shower, so I guess I have to make 2
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/12/22/356-crocodile-scrub-n-wipe-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/ :XD:


Hennalady, Is there a knit stitch that looks like the crocodile stitch?
I've been searching online but no luck yet. 
Thanks


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Kim...all..this pattern is beautiful...definately going to make it a bath mitt...

FYI ..if you use http://Joliprint.com it will turn the pattern page into a PDF file easier to print if all the ads and junk are gone lol

Also I used to subscribe to Maggie Weldon..purchased MANY patterns from her...the last 3 I purchased I could NOT get to print..wasted a lot of paper and ink..New printer...pages before them and after printed fine...
I emailed Maggie and was told I had to NOW pay shipping to get them in the mail....
IMHO that was BAD customer service...told them too...
NO way could those last 3 patterns be printed...
Just saying ...also when you get her patterns there are like 3 pages of disclaimer crap...NOT necessary...
In other words I could not just print the PDF file...I had to go through and print EACH page seperately...not kewl either.
Just saying...I still love Maggie and her patterns..but will not purchase anything else as the shipping cost was a principle thing for me.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Crochet Crocodile Stitch:





I DO NOT HAVE THE PATTERNS AVAIL FOR THESE PICTURES, JUST THE STITCH. Images found on a google search for Crocodile stitch, crochet. However, there is a hood here with reference to a pattern:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59460-1.html
And here is a neck warmer
http://crochetgottaloveit.blogspot.com/2012/01/alligator-stitch-crocodile-stitch-neck.htmlHere is the link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-10.html


journey7 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I would like to use it in the shower, so I guess I have to make 2
> ...


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

This looks like a perfect bath mitt! will be looking for the pattern! Henna Lady you rock!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for your bad luck on Maggies Camilla! If you go to the links and scroll down there is a download button. Just click it and you have a pdf....


Camillal said:


> Hey Kim...all..this pattern is beautiful...definately going to make it a bath mitt...
> 
> FYI ..if you use http://Joliprint.com it will turn the pattern page into a PDF file easier to print if all the ads and junk are gone lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great Looking dishcloth. I just bought a cone of cotton to make new ones as a few had to be tossed out. I like the idea for the shower too. Thanks for logging it on.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Personally I would like to use it in the shower, so I guess I have to make 2
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/12/22/356-crocodile-scrub-n-wipe-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/ :XD:


Gorgeous. Thanks for the picture. It makes me wish I knew how to crochet!

pzoe


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Kim, Love the dish/shower cloth!! I'm going to try it!! Thanks for sharing. See you at our next meeting!! Diana


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

I copied, pasted, and printed the instructions for this cloth. Thanks, Diana


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Diana, Sorry I missed Wed meeting. I planned to come and my senior had other ideas for mu day. I will be there on maybe the 4th and definitely the 21st!


diana schneider said:


> Hi Kim, Love the dish/shower cloth!! I'm going to try it!! Thanks for sharing. See you at our next meeting!! Diana


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Personally I would like to use it in the shower, so I guess I have to make 2
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/12/22/356-crocodile-scrub-n-wipe-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/ :XD:


Thanks for sharing this Hennalady. Like the site - lots of interesting patterns.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I completely agree!! It is my "Go To" sire for crochet  Did you see these 2 cuties??


budasha said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I would like to use it in the shower, so I guess I have to make 2
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

They are cute.


----------

